# Foot pain



## rollingchumbo (Dec 12, 2020)

I have been snowboarding for a couple of years and the entire time I have had really terrible foot pain in the balls of my feet. It gets so bad that I have to loosen my boots all the way or take them off. The pain is really only there when i am on my toe edge a lot or if I tighten my boots extremely tight. I have tried three different boot and different bindings but I cannot figure out what is causing it. If anyone know or has any ideas that would be so helpful.


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

Do you crank your binding straps down really hard?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Overtightening your boots will do it. Overtightening your _bindings_ will do it. Too narrow of a boot will do it. Paradoxically, having too-large boots will do it, as you are deliberately arching your foot to keep it stable in the boot, which tires the muscles out quickly.

Also look up Morton's Neuroma as a possibility. There are at least two people on this forum that suffer from that.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

rollingchumbo said:


> I have been snowboarding for a couple of years and the entire time I have had really terrible foot pain in the balls of my feet. It gets so bad that I have to loosen my boots all the way or take them off. *The pain is really only there when i am on my toe edge a lot or if I tighten my boots extremely tight*. I have tried three different boot and different bindings but I cannot figure out what is causing it. If anyone know or has any ideas that would be so helpful.


Ya don't need to tighten your boots extremely tight...if you do they are too big. Pain is really when on toe edge....which can perhaps happen because you are trying to be on toe edge by doing tippy toes. Sink in you knees, i.e., squat to leverage the toe edge...use the bigger muscles of your quads instead of your calves and feet. Re-check your foot size via wiredsport's method and make sure you have the right sized boots.


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

Watch this and learn.


----------



## Cololin (Nov 28, 2020)

I'm a fucking spammer


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Cololin said:


> You see, I am facind exactly the same issue right now, however I never tighten the boots that tight actually. I even tried to get some larger boots and leaving it less tight, however the pain would not go away.


Have you measured your feet lately? I'd bet that you'r boots are too big.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Cololin said:


> You see, I am facind exactly the same issue right now, however I never tighten the boots that tight actually. I even tried to get some larger boots and leaving it less tight, however the pain would not go away.


Almost definitely caused by boots that are too large. I know because this is exactly what happened to me.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Terral said:


> I feel you for sure. I have been getting swollen feet after long hours on the slopes, and it's not the best feeling.


Use neoprene compression sleeves on your calves...over your thin socks to prevent/lessen the swelling and enhance your leg endurance.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

Doing your boots up too tight will do it, regardless all boots will loosen up at the top quick enough anyway. I do mine up tight initially for a run, re tighten then put some 'Strapins' on. That way they stay tight all day instead of loosen but don't cut my circulation off. With certain injuries I have even loosened the boot off after putting them on and been fine all day. Not a boot expert though, even though I have had many over the past 20 year of so.


----------

